
Collecting amazing UX design tools, articles and resources. Any recommendations? - abhshksingh
Hi, I am a designer and collecting resources for young and aspiring designers. Looking for recommendations on - design articles, videos, podcast, books, and tools.
======
sashaedi
[https://www.ted.com/talks/jinsop_lee_design_for_all_5_senses](https://www.ted.com/talks/jinsop_lee_design_for_all_5_senses)
A video by Jinsop Lee: Design for all 5 senses

------
abhshksingh
I have added few of them here already
[https://coursebirdie.com/design](https://coursebirdie.com/design)

------
Lovelith
Photoshop, illustrator, Sketch, Kuler, Noun Project, Invision, Iconfinder,
Coolors, FlatUI, Framer, Origami, Flinto, Streamline

------
sashaedi
UXPin, Balsamiq and InVision

------
abhshksingh
Thanks :)

